# Lap Assisted Vag Hysterectomy w/ extensive LOA



## Choughton (Oct 19, 2011)

Can anyone let me know the best way to get a Lap Assisted Vag Hysterectomy w/ extensive lap LOA processed?


----------



## ajs (Oct 19, 2011)

58550-22 - bump up your fee to account for the additional work and send documentation showing that the adhesions were extensive, or anatomically distorting and required additional work to complete the procedure.  It will still be up to the insurance to decide if they agree to pay more for the procedure, but if the documentation is good it usually works.


----------

